#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-10
<tkw-one[theBades> neymar.... bravo. buen jugador el pibe.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-11
<invitado_web> Hola... tengo kubuntu 11.04 el mause externo (el puntero del mismo) funciona con retardo, no asi del teclado de la maquina. Cuando tenía la misma versión con gnome taambien me posaba l mismo, prové desde la configuración del mause para mejorarlo y nada.La maquina es una notebook delll amd con 2g de ram
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-12
<r4z0rb4ck> Mi PC no reconoce el pendrive USB ,como instalo los drivers manualmente?
<beuno> r4z0rb4ck, no existen drivers para pendrives USB, asi que el problema es otro
<r4z0rb4ck> como lo soluciono?
<r4z0rb4ck> apenas lo enchufe me detecto pero a los 2 seg desaparecio y no hay caso
<beuno> suena a que hay un problema con la particion del pendrive
<beuno> que version de Ubuntu estas usando?
<r4z0rb4ck> 11.04
<r4z0rb4ck> es un lector de tarjetas USB ,es chino el mas barato
<beuno> ah, ok, no es un pendrive
<r4z0rb4ck> disculpa es un lector de tarjetas SD
<beuno> yo miraria los logs
<beuno> en /var/log/kern.loh
<beuno> er
<beuno> en /var/log/kern.log
<r4z0rb4ck> soy nuevo instale esta semana,me decis como se hace?
<beuno> ese archivo deberia decir que paso al enchufarlo, y si hubo algun error
<beuno> si
<beuno> sabes como abrir una terminal?
<r4z0rb4ck> si
<beuno> abrila y escribi:  gedit /var/log/kern.log
<r4z0rb4ck> pongo lsusb ?
<beuno> te va a abrir el log
<beuno> abajo del todo deberia decir algo sobre el lector de tarjetas
<r4z0rb4ck> ya esta
<r4z0rb4ck> sale esto : [drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* HDMI-A-1: probed a monitor
<beuno> eso es de la placa de video
<beuno> algo mas?
<r4z0rb4ck> si no me anda
<r4z0rb4ck> radeon 0000:01:05.0: HDMI-A-1: EDID block 0 invalid.
<r4z0rb4ck> te quiero decir que en xp tampoco andaba
<r4z0rb4ck> pero aca solamente me reconocio cuando lo enchufe 2 seg y desaparecio
<beuno> entiendo
<beuno> sabes el modelo exacto?
<beuno> lsusd te lo deberia decir
<beuno> ehm
<beuno> lsusb, como dijiste antes
<r4z0rb4ck> no sale nada con lsusb
<beuno> todo vacio?  no lo ve enchufado?
<r4z0rb4ck> nada
<r4z0rb4ck> esta enchufado,si
<beuno> yo empezaria a sospechar que no anda
<beuno> si no lo ves en lsusb
<beuno> y si encima windows tampoco lo ve
<r4z0rb4ck> aca 2 seg pero despues desaparecio
<r4z0rb4ck> es para un trabajo que tengo que entregar a las 8,igual gracias amigo
<beuno> y si lo volves a desenchufar y enchufar, vuelve a pasar lo mismo?
<beuno> parece y desaparece?
<r4z0rb4ck> una consulta mas
<r4z0rb4ck> no,solo al principio
<r4z0rb4ck> es chino,lo barato sale caro
<beuno> heh, si
<r4z0rb4ck> pero la otra pregunta es ,que programa uso para pasar de DVD a MP4?. Tengo el Avidemux,sirve?
<beuno> si, anda perfectco
<beuno> sino esta handbreak
<beuno> que quizas es mas facil
<r4z0rb4ck> ok gracias amigo
<beuno> de nada
<r4z0rb4ck> encima me robaron la moto ayer
<beuno> esta terrible la calle
<r4z0rb4ck> si man
<r4z0rb4ck> me voy a san luis mejor,al campo no pasa nada
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-13
<granjero> hola, el viernes estarán hasta las 23.30 en bukowsky? yo salgo a las 23 del laburo y es ahi cerca...
<granjero> hola, el viernes estarán hasta las 23.30 en bukowsky? yo salgo a las 23 del laburo y es ahi cerca...
<locodir-user> hola, alguien sabe cuando sale la release 11.10?
<Guest37116> hola, buenos dias, alguien me puede decir que puedo hacer? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/707349/
<beuno> Guest37116, lo mas probable es que el disco duro este fisicamente roto
<Guest37116> gracias, pero SMART dice que "No Errors Logged"... es de fiar?
<Guest37116> 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       1207
<beuno> Guest37116, todas estas cosas son pistas, ninguno te va a decir toda la historia
<beuno> yo le correria un check fisico
<Guest37116> check fisico?
<beuno> algo asi como: badblocks -n -v /dev/sdX (X lo reemplazas con tu disco)
<Guest37116> o sea que fsck sirve para chequeo de sistema de archivos y badblocks para fisico?
<beuno> no es mi area de especialidad, pero algo asi
<Guest37116> solo es para buscar informacion, muchas gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-14
<Chelo> hola
<pec_ar> hola tengo una capturadora encore enlfmtv 2 v 5.3 y me funciona todo menos el sonido alguien tiene idea que se puede hacer?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-15
<moloch_> hola
<nuevo> buenos dias a todos!
<Guest92463> buenos dias a todos
<Guest92463> estoy molestando porque instale linux mint recientemente
<Guest92463> y queria saber como hacer para pasarlo a espanol, ya que me tira un error cuando intento hacerlo desde la aplicacion de lenguaje
<cristian> Hola gente de ubuntu tengo un problema con la version 11.10 de ubuntu luego de ingresar mi usuario y mi contraseña en el login me muestra una pantalla negra y me vuelve a la pantalla de login
<cristian> alguien sabe que puede ser?
<cristian> la maquina donde esta instalado tiene un chipset intel H67
<cristian> con un procesador core i3
<debsan> cristian, hiciste una instalación limpia ?
<cristian> hola debsan
<cristian> si te comento la primera vez que instale actualice la version 11.04 a 11.10 justamente poruq tenia un problema con la version del kernel que me quedaba la pantalla en negro al iniciar ubuntu
<cristian> me hizo lo mismo entonces hice una instalacion limpia formatee la particion como raiz / y deje la home
<cristian> lo raro que al ingresar como invitado inicia bien
<cristian> tendre que hacer una reconfiguracion del x11.org?
<debsan> cristian, si creas un usuario nuevo podés ingresar ?
<debsan> cristian, ^
<debsan> cristian, me voy. Parece ser un problema de config de tu usuario. Yo en principio crearía uno nuevo desde la consola, y luego vería si puedo logearme.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-16
<chivilcasa> hola alguien puede ayudarme con ubuntu 11.10 ?
<carlos> Hola! necesito un poco de ayuda. Acabo de actualizar a ubuntu 11.10 y la tarjeta wifi dlink dwa-125 no funciona... qué puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-09
<leo_> hola!! alguien me podria ayudar con la instalacion de ubuntu ??
<govatent> puedo intentar ayudarte.
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-10
<Calquin> Soy newbie en esto
<facundobatista> Buenas!
<Calquin> #ubuntu
<facundobatista> Calquin, /j #ubuntu
<facundobatista> o /join, es lo mismo
<Calquin> Hola!!!
<Calquin> Tengo problemas con mi Dvd
<Calquin> no logro que Ubuntu lo vea
<Calquin> sé que anda porque bajo windows trabaja bien
<Calquin> pero en /etc/mtab  no lo puedo ver, and en  /var/log/syslog  no aparece nada
<Calquin> es IDE
<Calquin> en #ubuntu alguien sugirió que podía tener algo que ver con "some kind of IDE raid controller that's not recognized by linux"
<Calquin> TOC TOC
<Calquin> MC FLY!
<Calquin> nadie?
<Calquin> HELP! I need somebody! Help! Not just anybody...
<Calquin> Sniff
<govatent> hola Calquin
<Calquin> Hola!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-11
<matias> hola! buenas tardes
<Guest72361> estoy en un apuro y quisiera saber si puedo consultar
<Guest72361> estoy intentando conectar a escritorio remoto de W server 2008 con rdesktop
<Guest72361> pero al conectar la 6ta pc me dice que hay muchos usuarios conectados
<Guest72361> esto no me sucedia con W server 2003
<Guest72361> alguna sugerencia?
<Guest72361> muchas gracias!
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-12
<DroX> buena noche
<DroX> bueno parece que nunca puedo encontrar alguien despierto aqui :S
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-14
<Duende> alguien conoce de un hosting mysql con motor de almacenamiento INNODB ??
<coqueras> hola alguien sabe algo de blueray en ubuntu
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-13
<nuntom> buenos dias
<nuntom> acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 y no funcona el centro de software ni me permite acceder a la terminal...
#ubuntu-ar 2014-10-10
<charli> hola
<charli> como andais?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-10-10
<charco> ¿Hola?
<LikeVinyl> charco, hola
<charco> Qué tal
<LikeVinyl> bien viejo
<charco> Che, estoy con un problema con ubuntu, pero busco y busco en internet y no se cómo encontrarlo
<LikeVinyl> dispara
<charco> Me instalé 15.04 yde un día para el otro el hidpi me dejó de funcionar. O sea, antes booteaba y se veía todo en tamaño normal, ahora arranco ubuntu y se ve todo super miniatura
<charco> de un reboot para el otro se cagó
<LikeVinyl> como es que se ve "miniatura"
<LikeVinyl> mirá yo uso muchas distros en casa
<LikeVinyl> pero por experiencia siempre me quedo en versiones lts
<charco> Es el clasico problema de "no soporta hidpi", tener una resolución bastante grande y todo se ve super chico
<LikeVinyl> asi que no estoy familiarizado con las regresiones
<LikeVinyl> de las versiones .10
<charco> En general las distros tienen un modo para "escalar" las cosas, para que se vean bien sin perjudicar la resolución. Ubuntu andaba bien con eso, pero de un día para el otro me dejó de andar.
<LikeVinyl> claro, comprendo
<LikeVinyl> ya descartaste que no sea un problema de gpu
<charco> Si, en windows me anda bien jaja
<LikeVinyl> no,
<LikeVinyl> me refiero a si usas nouveau...
<LikeVinyl> o algún otro driver privativo
<charco> No, no
<charco> uso los drivers intel
<LikeVinyl> claro, preguntaba por todo el mambo con composite y eso...
<LikeVinyl> uso xfce,
<charco> Claro, estoy con unity yo
<charco> me parece que me cambio a gnome 3
<charco> porque esto no va más jaja
<charco> Sabés si xfce tiene soporte para hidpi?
<LikeVinyl> yo uso linux-lite
<LikeVinyl> si tiene
<LikeVinyl> además te va a funcionar mil veces mejor
<charco> Esto es ubuntu-ar che jaja
<LikeVinyl> sí y?
<LikeVinyl> xD
#ubuntu-ar 2016-10-13
 * icemodding hola!
